# Lorry left dangling out of third-storey window



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://uk.cars.yahoo.com/18082011/74/lorry-dangling-thrid-storey-window.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yikes !! better him than me !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes he did well didn't he!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Imagine the poor sod who has to clean out the cab after they get it back on the ground!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah its a dirty job!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder if it had received it annual maintenance ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It'll need a lot more than that now.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I guess it must have had air brakes.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well at least it was in the right department...... Sewage LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your right there Tom!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> I guess it must have had air brakes.


 What does air brakes have to do with it?

I think the driver could have found something a lot more suitable then the window to stop the truck!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> I think the driver could have found something a lot more suitable then the window to stop the truck!!


I bet he thinks the same thing now!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> What does air brakes have to do with it?
> 
> I think the driver could have found something a lot more suitable then the window to stop the truck!!


He was hanging in the air....hence...air brakes







, just a little pun at his expense.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> He was hanging in the air....hence...air brakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Really, I think skydiving is off his list also!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Trucks equiped with parachutes !! Get one of those that they mount on dragsters.

However in his event I think it would have deployed a little late. Kind like those cartoons....splat and then chute pops open.


----------

